# 99394 Billing Frequency



## colleenmorris (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a patient who is coming in for the Hep B series and HPV series and want to know if it is appropriate to bill 99394 at each encounter over the next couple of months.

Thanks in advance for the assist...


----------



## plarabee (Mar 2, 2010)

No, unfortunately, it is not appropriate to bill 99394.  Most of the time the patient has already been counseled on the risks and is cominig in only for the immunization administration.  There is an inherent amount of counseling already built in to the administration codes but if the patient has questions or needs additional counseling above and beyond that it may be possible to bill the 99401-99404 series of codes also.


----------



## colleenmorris (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahh.. it is as I thought.  Thank you for your feedback.


----------

